# The Road To...



## Bushcraftonfire

Allow your imagination decide where the road leads.. 










Enjoy


----------



## ARTadmin

It feels like I could walk right into your painting!


----------



## TerryCurley

This I really llke. Is this a water color?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Digital Watercolor.. Done in Artrage


----------



## TerryCurley

Excellent piece David.


----------



## Asancta

Oh that looks like a meditation project.Oooook here I goooooo


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

ooohh..Imma check Artrage next time :3 seems nice...it's like real [email protected]@

The road leads to......................................................................................

Disneyland!:vs_smirk:


----------



## Asancta

Is ok...I just came back.The road leads to those mountains where is a secret entrance and an alien base.Here is the proof...I have the pic.


----------



## chanda95

NICE WORK David! I still can't get the hang of digital art. I did try but it feels so foreign to me. Guess it takes time and practice like anything else.


----------



## TerryCurley

I've always been able to do real simple things in Paint. I've given Artrage a try but have not really gotten familiar with it. I really like the feel of putting gushy paint to smooth canvas with a long brush. Problem is I can't carry around my paint and brushes in my pocket and do it while waiting at the doctors office. :vs_blush:


----------



## FanKi

Digital watercolor ._. ? Looks so real .-.

Hmmm guess it leads to a huge banquet, with lot of food >.< (Yeh, I'm hungry)


----------



## Erilia

I agree with FanKi, it looks so real to me, like a pictures you took, great job is all I can say :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thank you all so much. Glad each of you could have so much fun with it


----------

